# Poesie a memoria



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2007)

Quali sono le poesie che ricordate a memoria (imparate per obbligo o per piacere)?
E' interessante sapere cosa fa veramente parte del patrimonio culturale collettivo...


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Agosto 2007)

*due*

ma perché son corte

mi illumino d'immenso.
ungaretti.

e

si sta come d'autunno
sugli alberi
le foglie.
sempre di ungaretti.

quelle più lunghe, anche se adoro la poesia, difficilmente le ricordo a memoria.
potremmo però aprire uno spazio poesia in cui mettere le nostre poesie preferite.


----------



## @lex (27 Agosto 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma perché son corte
> 
> mi illumino d'immenso.
> ungaretti.
> ...


mi hai tolto le rime di bocca....


----------



## cat (27 Agosto 2007)

non me ricordo nessuna.


----------



## @lex (27 Agosto 2007)

a parte gli scherzi io ora (ne sapevo diverse a memoria) ricordo solo Pianto Antico di Quasimodo e L'infinito di Leopardi. Allegria!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2007)

*?*



@lex ha detto:


> a parte gli scherzi io ora (ne sapevo diverse a memoria) ricordo solo Pianto Antico di Quasimodo e L'infinito di Leopardi. Allegria!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Pianto antico di Carducci?
Qual è quella di Quasimodo?


----------



## @lex (27 Agosto 2007)

non ricoro il titolo ma credo sia i Palazzeschi una bellissima poesia che ripeteva suoni onomatopeici ad esempio, se non ricordo male, dell'acqua. chi ricorda il titolo?


----------



## @lex (27 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Pianto antico di Carducci?
> Qual è quella di Quasimodo?


hai ragione  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















vado dietro la lavagna sig.ra Maestra?


----------



## Old Addos (27 Agosto 2007)

*Vecchi ricordi*

Direi Il Parlamento , credo del Carducci ;

quella che ripete " Vi sovvien , dice Alberto di Giussano . . . . " , le parole con cui il condottiero ricorda ai concittadini le umiliazioni subìte dal nemico , sino a che fra il popolo corre " un fremito di belve " ;

il professore di italiano - bravissimo - ci disse che il fremito di belve è come il rumore dei tifosi per un " quasi gol " , insomma un urlo strozzato in gola ;

ad un certo punto , l' assemblea esplode in un liberatorio :
" A lancia e spada , il Barbarossa in campo ! " ;

non la imparai a memoria all' epoca , però la ricordo sempre con suggestione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2007)

*ehm*



@lex ha detto:


> hai ragione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le lavagne ora sono attaccate al muro per ragioni di sicurezza ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Veramente credevo di non conoscere quella di Quasimodo dallo stesso titolo...


----------



## @lex (27 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Le lavagne ora sono attaccate al muro per ragioni di sicurezza ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quando si dice essere sicuri della propria cultura.....
ok mi appendo alla lavagna?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> non ricoro il titolo ma credo sia i Palazzeschi una bellissima poesia che ripeteva suoni onomatopeici ad esempio, se non ricordo male, dell'acqua. chi ricorda il titolo?


La fontana malata –A. Palazzeschi​*Clof, clop, cloch,*
*cloffete, cloppete,*
*clocchette,  chchch...... *
*È giu', nel cortile, *
*la povera  fontana malata; *
*che spasimo!*
*Sentirla tossire. *
*Tossisce, tossisce,*
*un poco si tace.... *
*Di nuovo. Tossisce. *
*Mia povera fontana, *
*il male che hai *
*il cuore  mi preme. *
*Si tace, *
*non getta piu' nulla.*
*Si tace, *
*non s'ode rumore di sorta *
*che forse... *
*Che forse sia morta? *
*Orrore *
*ah! No.  Rieccola,*
*ancora tossisce, *
*clof, clop, cloch,*
*cloffete, cloppete, chchch.... *
*La tisi l'uccide. *
*Dio santo, *
*quel suo eterno tossire *
*mi fa morire, *
*un poco va bene, *
*ma tanto.... Che lagno! *
*Ma habel!   Vittoria! *
*Andate, correte, *
*chiudete la fonte, *
*mi uccide *
*quel suo eterno tossire! *
*Andate, *
*mettete qualcosa *
*per farla finire, *
*magari... Magari*
*morire. *​*Madonna!   Gesù! *
*Non più! *
*Non più. *
*Mia povera fontana, *
*col male che hai, *
*finisci vedrai, *
*che uccidi me pure. *
*Clof, clop, cloch,*
*cloffete,  cloppete, *​


----------



## @lex (27 Agosto 2007)

grazie P/R


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2007)

*Prego*



@lex ha detto:


> grazie P/R


Di nulla


----------



## Mari' (27 Agosto 2007)

Spesso la vado a rileggere, mi fa pensare tanto ...

 Non gridate più​ Cessate d'uccidere  i  morti,
Non gridate più, non gridate
Se li volete ancora udire,
Se  sperate di non perire.
​ Hanno l'impercettibile  sussurro,
Non fanno più rumore
 Del crescere dell'erba,
Lieta dove non  passa l'uomo.
​ Giuseppe Ungaretti​


----------



## Mari' (27 Agosto 2007)

Questa la imparai a 8anni ed ancora me la ricordo a memoria  

	
	
		
		
	


	





LA  PIGRIZIA 

LA PIGRIZIA ANDO' AL MERCATO
ED UN CAVOLO  COMPRO'. 
MEZZOGIORNO ERA SUONATO
QUANDO A CASA RITORNO'.  

MISE L'ACQUA, ACCESE IL FUOCO,
SI SEDETTE E  RIPOSO'… 
ED INTANTO A POCO A POCO,
ANCHE IL SOLE  TRAMONTO'. 

COSI', PERSA ORMAI LA LENA,
SOLA, AL BUIO, ELLA  RESTO' 
ED A LETTO SENZA CENA
LA MESCHINA SE NE  ANDO'.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2007)

*Deliziosa*



Mari' ha detto:


> Questa la imparai a 8anni ed ancora me la ricordo a memoria
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La userò


----------



## Mari' (27 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La userò


... piu' che una poesia e' una filastrocca, non conosco nemmeno chi l'ha scritta


----------



## Mari' (27 Agosto 2007)

Nel mio periodo nero viaggiando in rete mi capito' sotto gli occhi questa piccola poesia ...

I Hate you because for you have not no pity, 
 I Hate You because trample every my emotion, 
 I Hate You because smashed every my dream, 
 I Hate You because I understood the reality,
 I Hate You because I do not know to stop Loving You. 

(STE)
 

 Ti Odio perchè per me non hai nessuna pieta',
 Ti Odio perchè calpesti ogni mia emozione,
 Ti Odio perchè hai infranto ogni mio sogno,
 Ti Odio perchè ho capito la realta',
 Ti Odio perchè non so smettere di Amarti.


----------



## Rebecca (28 Agosto 2007)

La rituzzetta vien da topolinia in sul calar del sole


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2007)

*...*



Rita ha detto:


> La rituzzetta vien da topolinia in sul calar del sole


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2007)

*Però*

Io cercavo di fare ricognizione nel patrimonio culturale comune...


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Agosto 2007)

Posso scrivere i versi... Neruda

Lentamente muore...Neruda

Se.. Kipling

5 Maggio.. Manzoni

San Martino...Carducci

Rio bo...Palazzeschi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2007)

*bene*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Posso scrivere i versi... Neruda
> 
> Lentamente muore...Neruda
> 
> ...


Mi conforti


----------



## Old Otella82 (30 Agosto 2007)

Poesie a memoria ne ricordo diverse. mi è sempre riuscito particolarmente facile impararle


dunque: San Martino di carducci

l'infinito di Leopardi

marzo 1821 e il 5 maggio di manzoni

i cipressi di carducci

i fiumi di ungaretti

passero solitario di leopardi

a zacinto di foscolo e alla sera sempre di foscolo

basta direi, anche se l'altro giorno a sorpresa mi sono ricordata l'inizio della Gerusalemme Liberata, che mi faceva pure schifo. non mi chiedete nulla di greco e latino, non chiedetemi calcoli più difficili della matematica studiata alle elementari, ma la memoria sulle poesie ce l'ho. avevo un'insegnante al ginnasio che s'incazzò e ci ingiunse di studiarci qualche pagina dei promessi sposi a memoria. ancora mi ricordo qualche pezzo.


----------



## Bruja (30 Agosto 2007)

*sapete che vi dico?*

Dopo tanta poesia paludata trovo così "conforme alla realtà che viviamo" questa:

http://www.antoniodecurtis.com/poesia8.htm

e potete ascoltarlo o vederlo....... autio e videoclip!
Bruja


----------



## @lex (30 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dopo tanta poesia paludata trovo così "conforme alla realtà che viviamo" questa:
> 
> http://www.antoniodecurtis.com/poesia8.htm
> 
> ...


aggiungerei...mica pizza e fichi!!!


----------



## Mari' (3 Novembre 2007)

*Charles Bukowsky*

 *A chi sputa veleno*


*Ho sempre invidiato
quelli che sanno  sputare lontano
senza sbavare sul labbro inferiore
quelli che sanno  ruttare sonoro
dopo un pasto soddisfacente
con lo stecchino tra i  denti
quelli che sanno parlare forte e chiaro
e con voce tonante si fanno  ascoltare
anche se non hanno nulla da dire
quelli che non pensano  mai
per i quali tutto è semplice
diviso nel bene o nel male 
o in  quello che vogliono loro
quelli che non hanno ripensamenti
che non  conoscono il dubbio
quelli che sanno prevaricare
quelli che sanno  dormire
beati la notte comunque*
*
Ho sempre invidiato i furbi
quelli  che si sanno districare quelli che
hanno muscoli potenti e li sanno  usare
quelli che sanno farsi rispettare
quelli che sanno capire le  donne
quelli che non le capiscono mai
ma non gliene importa  niente
quelli che sanno fingere
quelli che tutto comprendono
così umani  così umani.....
quelli che sanno barare*
*così bene che sembrano veri
quelli che  si sanno mentire*
*quelli che si sanno perdonare
quelli che  conoscono le regole
e ci si sanno sempre adeguare
quelli che le regole se  le fanno*
*
Ho sempre invidiato tutti costoro
che hanno il mondo
perchè il  mondo è solo loro
E per noi che nulla abbiamo
che non sappiamo neanche  sputare lontano
in silenzio piano piano
ce ne andiamo
ce ne  andiamo...




(dedicata ai prepotenti, quelli che sputano  veleno, che prima lanciano la pietra e poi nascondono la mano)*

*Charles Bukowsky


... ... ...
*


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Novembre 2007)

Bello questo thread!!!

Quella che ricordo spesso è:

Quant'è bella giovinezza,
che sì fugge tuttavia,
chi vuol essere lieto sia
del diman non v'è certezza!
(Lorenzo il Magnifico)


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (4 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quali sono le poesie che ricordate a memoria (imparate per obbligo o per piacere)?
> E' interessante sapere cosa fa veramente parte del patrimonio culturale collettivo...


If
il 5 maggio
san martino
l'infinito
pianto antico
a zacinto
il sabato del villaggio
la quiete dopo la tempesta
il coro del va' pensiero
....sparsa le trecce morbide......(cacchio me l'hanno fatta imparare a memoria in 5 elementare)
'a livella
davanti san guido
e come potevamo noi cantare.....
i sepolcri


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Novembre 2007)

*Osservazione*

Tutte le poesie citate sono di autori italiani a parte "Se"


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (4 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tutte le poesie citate sono di autori italiani a parte "Se"


hai ragione...sorry
ode su un'urna greca- keats e dolci le udite melodie
a helen - e.a. poe
*l'amore del nulla- baudelaire*
*Cupo mio cuore, troppo a lungo hai combattuto: 
la Speranza che un tempo spronava il tuo fervore più non t'inforca! Sdraiati dunque senza pudore,
bolsa brenna che incespichi ad ogni sasso acuto.

Rassegnati, o mio cuore, nel tuo sonno di bruto.

Mio vinto, esausto spirito! Né disputa né amore
più ti sanno di nulla, vecchio predone astuto;
squillanti ottoni e tenero flauto, io vi saluto!
Non tentate, o piaceri, questo mio tristo cuore!

La dolce Primavera ormai non ha più odore*.


----------



## @lex (4 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> If
> il 5 maggio
> san martino
> l'infinito
> ...


'a livella a memoria?
vorrei vedere.....


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (5 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> 'a livella a memoria?
> vorrei vedere.....


poi te la declamo in perfetto napoletano...................


----------



## Bruja (5 Novembre 2007)

*Beh....*

A paerte gli amatori che si dilettano nel mandare a memoria continuamente, credo sia normale che quasi tutte le poesie imparate siano italiane.... specie se si riferiscono alle scuole inferiori, quelle si imparavano.
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (5 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quali sono le poesie che ricordate a memoria (imparate per obbligo o per piacere)?
> E' interessante sapere cosa fa veramente parte del patrimonio culturale collettivo...


VERRANNO A CHIEDERTI DEL NOSTRO AMORE
Fabrizio De André.


Quando in anticipo sul tuo stupore
verranno a crederti del nostro amore
a quella gente consumata nel farsi dar retta
un amore così lungo
tu non darglielo in fretta

non spalancare le labbra ad un ingorgo di parole
le tue labbra così frenate nelle fantasie dell'amore
dopo l'amore così sicure a rifugiarsi nei "sempre"
nell'ipocrisia dei "mai"

non sono riuscito a cambiarti
non mi hai cambiato lo sai.

E dietro ai microfoni porteranno uno specchio
per farti più bella e pensarmi già vecchio
tu regalagli un trucco che con me non portavi
e loro si stupiranno
che tu non mi bastavi,

digli pure che il potere io l'ho scagliato dalle mani
dove l'amore non era adulto e ti lasciavo graffi sui seni
per ritornare dopo l'amore
alle carenze dell'amore
era facile ormai

non sei riuscita a cambiarmi
non ti ho cambiata lo sai.

Digli che i tuoi occhi me li han ridati sempre
come fiori regalati a maggio e restituiti in novembre
i tuoi occhi come vuoti a rendere per chi ti ha dato lavoro
i tuoi occhi assunti da tre anni
i tuoi occhi per loro,

ormai buoni per setacciare spiagge con la scusa del corallo
o per buttarsi in un cinema con una pietra al collo
e troppo stanchi per non vergognarsi
di confessarlo nei miei
proprio identici ai tuoi

sono riusciti a cambiarci
ci son riusciti lo sai.

Ma senza che gli altri non ne sappiano niente
dirmi senza un programma dimmi come ci si sente
continuerai ad ammirarti tanto da volerti portare al dito
farai l'amore per amore
o per avercelo garantito,

andrai a vivere con Alice che si fa il whisky distillando fiori
o con un Casanova che ti promette di presentarti ai genitori
o resterai più semplicemente
dove un attimo vale un altro
senza chiederti come mai,

continuerai a farti scegliere
o finalmente, sceglierai.


----------



## Mari' (5 Novembre 2007)

*M&M*

Hai il cuore nello zucchero oggi eh?


----------



## Nobody (5 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Hai il cuore nello zucchero oggi eh?


...non oggi, da sempre  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma non è così romantica questa canzone...anzi.


----------



## Mari' (5 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...non oggi, da sempre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ammetterai che questa canzone/poesia e' dolce/amaro pero' ... come l'Amore.


----------



## Nobody (5 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ammetterai che questa canzone/poesia e' dolce/amaro pero' ... come l'Amore.


Lo ammetto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




l'ultima esortazione alla sua ex... che chiude la poesia, è bellissima.


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Novembre 2007)

Posso aggiungere:

Odi et amo. 
Quare id faciam, fortasse requiris.
Nescio, sed fieri sentio et excrucior.


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (5 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Posso aggiungere:
> 
> Odi et amo.
> Quare id faciam, fortasse requiris.
> Nescio, sed fieri sentio et excrucior.


 
e qui esce la prof....


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> e qui esce la prof....


Eh... non vi si può nascondere niente!!!


----------



## @lex (5 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Eh... non vi si può nascondere niente!!!


siamo tra dei, dee e semi-dee....non dimenticarlo...........


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (5 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> siamo tra dei, dee e semi-dee....non dimenticarlo...........


ma veramente io so' mortale.......però orazio solo una proffa di latino e greco poteva citarlo
......


----------



## @lex (5 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ma veramente io so' mortale.......però orazio solo una proffa di latino e greco poteva citarlo
> ......


meno male...una che schiatta e fa spazio..............


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (5 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> meno male...una che schiatta e fa spazio..............


non posso neanche dirti che ti dò un calco tra le p.... perchè tra le gambe hai il vuoto...uè piccoletto.....ti do' un morso i testa


----------



## @lex (5 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> non posso neanche dirti che ti dò un calco tra le p.... perchè tra le gambe hai il vuoto...uè piccoletto.....ti do' un morso i testa


senti bella, mi devi l'immortalità, quindi:
*attenzione!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> meno male...una che schiatta e fa spazio..............


Sei cattivissimo!
Ti declasso a coppiere degli dei...Ganimede!
Firmato: la dea Atena


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (5 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> senti bella, mi devi l'immortalità, quindi:
> *attenzione!!!!!!!!!!!*


sese....tu mi devi tutte lenotti sdraiata ad aspettarti senza poterti guardare in faccia


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> sese....tu mi devi tutte lenotti sdraiata ad aspettarti senza poterti guardare in faccia


Sei una grande!
Ps: Ma alex l'avrà capita?????


----------



## @lex (5 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> sese....tu mi devi tutte lenotti sdraiata ad aspettarti senza poterti guardare in faccia


si ma il resto.................


----------



## @lex (5 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sei una grande!
> Ps: Ma alex l'avrà capita?????


ahò!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  (e quste son per te!)


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ahò!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tesoro....


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (5 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sei una grande!
> Ps: Ma alex l'avrà capita?????


ti ha dato delle batonate....quindi mi sa che conosce il mito......
ma ti pare fare l'amore con uno senza manco guardarlo in faccia........


----------



## @lex (5 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Tesoro....


sese..................non te la caverai con un fiore.........adesso voglio una rolls visto che sei ammanicata! (ammanicata si fa per dire 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  )


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (5 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> si ma il resto.................


ma il resto che????
io non ho sentito niente........... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















  nè tantomeno ricordo granchè


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ti ha dato delle batonate....quindi mi sa che conosce il mito......
> ma ti pare fare l'amore con uno senza manco guardarlo in faccia........


Magari aveva altre doti... 













Mi bastono da sola....


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (5 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Magari aveva altre doti...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mooooooooooolto nascoste le altre doti...


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> sese..................non te la caverai con un fiore.........adesso voglio una rolls visto che sei ammanicata! (ammanicata si fa per dire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un mazzo di fiori basta?


----------



## @lex (5 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ma il resto che????
> io non ho sentito niente...........
> 
> 
> ...


sese..........eros...eros.......eros lo gridavo io?


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (5 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> sese..........eros...eros.......eros lo gridavo io?


non ricordo, non ricordo proprio......


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> sese..........eros...eros.......eros lo gridavo io?


Perdindirindina!!!
O forse è meglio....oh per Bacco!!!!????
Mado stasera sto male proprio!













Continuo a bastonarmi!


----------



## @lex (5 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Un mazzo di fiori basta?


vojo 'a rolls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (5 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> sese..........eros...eros.......eros lo gridavo io?


io non grido......sono una signora


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> vojo 'a rolls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Uffffff............ e va bene!!!!
Cosa si deve fare per rimanere una dea!

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=zgXFnamYybA


----------



## @lex (5 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> non ricordo, non ricordo proprio......


ma non siete mai contente!!!! pensa a quella povera danae che l'ha dovuto fare con le gocce di pioggia...(e pure dorata! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )  ....incontentabbbbile!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (5 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ma non siete mai contente!!!! pensa a quella povera danae che l'ha dovuto fare con le gocce di pioggia...(e pure dorata!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## @lex (5 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> io non grido......sono una signora


te sei 'na psichella!


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ma non siete mai contente!!!! pensa a quella povera danae che l'ha dovuto fare con le gocce di pioggia...(e pure dorata!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se è per questo ci sono state pure Europa rapita dal toro e Pasifae mamma del Minotauro.... (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (5 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> te sei 'na psichella!


nanetto statt'accort.....t'accorcio


----------



## @lex (5 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Uffffff............ e va bene!!!!
> Cosa si deve fare per rimanere una dea!
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=zgXFnamYybA


quando si dice che si fanno le cose spontaneamente!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (5 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Se è per questo ci sono state pure Europa rapita dal toro e Pasifae mamma del Minotauro.... (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


BRAVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA PROF


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> BRAVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA PROF


Quanto sò forte!!!!!
(Forse è il caso che me ne vada a dormire và)
(prima di prendere i pomodori in faccia)


----------



## @lex (5 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> nanetto statt'accort.....t'accorcio


ma dico io...dove s'è mai visto psiche che parla CON ACCENTO NAPOLetano?...sarai mica partenope travestita?


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ma dico io...dove s'è mai visto psiche che parla CON ACCENTO NAPOLetano?...sarai mica partenope travestita?


Auèèèèèèèèèèèè...
PArtenope era la sirena "virginale"....
Eros... mi sa che con lei vai in bianco!


----------



## @lex (5 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Se è per questo ci sono state pure Europa rapita dal toro e Pasifae mamma del Minotauro.... (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


secondo me europa del toro non è del tutto insoddisfatta.....


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (5 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ma dico io...dove s'è mai visto psiche che parla CON ACCENTO NAPOLetano?...sarai mica partenope travestita?


ma qua' travestita?
partenope è amica mia....ma lei va in bianco....io ho EROS


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Novembre 2007)

Ora che ci penso... Eros pure con Atena vai in bianco!!!


----------



## @lex (5 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Auèèèèèèèèèèèè...
> PArtenope era la sirena "virginale"....
> Eros... mi sa che con lei vai in bianco!


c'è sempre "la prima volta".........


----------



## @lex (5 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ora che ci penso... Eros pure con Atena vai in bianco!!!


eh no! l'incesto no!


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> eh no! l'incesto no!


Allora cambio identità!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (5 Novembre 2007)

*....*

notte divinità....io vado da morfeo....


----------



## @lex (5 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Allora cambio identità!


ahò ma nike mica era schizofrenica.........


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ahò ma nike mica era schizofrenica.........


Uffffffffffffffffff... quanto sei difficile!
Colpisciti con una tua freccia.... 
Vado a trovare Morfeo....magari lui mi accetta senza troppe paranoie!


----------



## @lex (5 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> notte divinità....io vado da morfeo....


'ste donnette! quando hanno ottennuto quello che vogliono ti mollano così...pure per un tipo addormentato............


----------



## @lex (5 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Uffffffffffffffffff... quanto sei difficile!
> Colpisciti con una tua freccia....
> Vado a trovare Morfeo....magari lui mi accetta senza troppe paranoie!


sono eros mica papà che basta che respirino...........


----------



## Bruja (6 Novembre 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> sono eros mica papà che basta che respirino...........


Lo dico sottotono, non mi voglio infiltrare..... però la sensazione è che ti abbiano messo leggerissimamente in mezzo....!!!! 
Vuoi che ti presenti Trimalcione, giusto per tirarti su di morale in modo molto "mortale"???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lo dico sottotono, non mi voglio infiltrare..... però la sensazione è che ti abbiano messo leggerissimamente in mezzo....!!!!
> Vuoi che ti presenti Trimalcione, giusto per tirarti su di morale in modo molto "mortale"????
> 
> 
> ...


Adoro Petronio "arbiter elegantiae"....


----------



## Bruja (6 Novembre 2007)

*giusy*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Adoro Petronio "arbiter elegantiae"....


E' stato elegante in vita e.... purtroppo, anche in morte! 
Sapeva quello che rischiava facendo fede alle sue opinioni...
Bruja


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' stato elegante in vita e.... purtroppo, anche in morte!
> Sapeva quello che rischiava facendo fede alle sue opinioni...
> Bruja


Già... fu un uomo che precorse i tempi...
Ma quello che in assoluto stimo è Seneca...


----------



## Bruja (6 Novembre 2007)

*E va beh!!!*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Già... fu un uomo che precorse i tempi...
> Ma quello che in assoluto stimo è Seneca...


 
Hai gusti "leggermente" esigenti!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Hai gusti "leggermente" esigenti!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

















Dici????


----------



## @lex (6 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lo dico sottotono, non mi voglio infiltrare..... però la sensazione è che ti abbiano messo leggerissimamente in mezzo....!!!!
> Vuoi che ti presenti Trimalcione, giusto per tirarti su di morale in modo molto "mortale"????
> 
> 
> ...


la quintalata di citrosodina e maalox la porti tu?


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Novembre 2007)

la pentescote


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> la pentescote


Mmmmmmmmmmmm...
Di Manzoni preferisco "Ei fu...." (IL 5 MAGGIO)


----------



## @lex (6 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmm...
> Di Manzoni preferisco "Ei fu...." (IL 5 MAGGIO)


noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!
prof lei è troppo ministerializzata!


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!
> prof lei è troppo ministerializzata!


Eh per i classici della letteratura italiana si, hai ragione...
Non ho ancora detto qual è il mio poeta divino... Neruda... E il ministro non lo contempla nelle Indicazioni Nazionali!


----------



## @lex (6 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Eh per i classici della letteratura italiana si, hai ragione...
> Non ho ancora detto qual è il mio poeta divino... Neruda... E il ministro non lo contempla nelle Indicazioni Nazionali!


già meglio...........anche se la poesia non è il mio forte....preferisco la prosa..........


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> già meglio...........anche se la poesia non è il mio forte....preferisco la prosa..........


Tipo?
A me piace Pirandello, tra i contemporanei devo ancora trovare... ce ne sono diversi...


----------



## @lex (6 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Tipo?
> A me piace Pirandello, tra i contemporanei devo ancora trovare... ce ne sono diversi...


mai avuto un autore preferito.....ci sono cose che mi piacciono e basta...


----------



## Bruja (7 Novembre 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> mai avuto un autore preferito.....ci sono cose che mi piacciono e basta...


Tipo Bocelli ?  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Serena notte Cupido dell'umorismo!
Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (7 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quali sono le poesie che ricordate a memoria (imparate per obbligo o per piacere)?
> E' interessante sapere cosa fa veramente parte del patrimonio culturale collettivo...


A Silvia (Leopardi)
A Zante (Foscolo)
Soldati (Ungaretti)

Zante è la mia preferita di sempre... poi di altre solo brani...


----------



## @lex (7 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tipo Bocelli ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bocelli? l'umorista sei tu!


----------



## Old cometa (7 Novembre 2007)

"All'ombra de' cipressi e dentro l'urne 
confortate di pianto è forse il sonno
della morte men duro?..."
il Carme dei Sepolcri di Niccolò Ugo Foscolo...che straordinari versi classicheggianti...
beh...comunque l'ho imparata perchè imposto dalla prof,ma dopo averla imparata, non me ne pento affatto...!
poi c'è anche "La donzelletta vien dalla campagna
in sul calar del sole, 
col suo fascio d'erba e reca in mano
un mazzolin di rose e di viole,
onde siccome suole
ornare ella si appresta
dimani al dì di festa, il petto e il crine...." Il Sabato del Villaggio di Giacomo Leopardi, imparata in 4°elementare e la ricordo, proprio come quando la maestra Ciaccio mi interrogò su questa poesia...
"Ei fù, siccome immobile
dato il mortal sospiro
stette la spoglia immemore
orba di tanto spiro..." Il 5 Maggio di Alessandro Manzoni...
poi cos' come d'incanto mi sovvien un verso del 3° canto dell'Inferno di Dante Alighieri, a parte i primi 50 versi dell'inizio
"Per me si va ne la città dolente
per me si va nell'etterno dolore
per me si va tra la perduta gente...."
infine, sempre dell'Inferno, il 5° canto le celebri frasi "...Amor ch'al cor gentile ratto apprende..." , "...Amor, ch'a nullo amato amar perdona..." e "...Noi leggiavam un giorno per diletto di Lancillotto come amor lo strinse..."


----------



## Nobody (8 Novembre 2007)

...questa la so a memoria da quando ero bambino...ma queste cose a scuola non te le danno, me la sono studiata io:

*Tigre! Tigre! Divampante fulgore*
*Nelle foreste della notte,*
*Quale fu l'immortale mano o l'occhio*
*Ch'ebbe la forza di formare la tua agghiacciante simmetria?*

*In quali abissi o in quali cieli*
*Accese il fuoco dei tuoi occhi?*
*Sopra quali ali osa slanciarsi?*
*E quale mano afferra il fuoco?*
*Quali spalle, quale arte*
*Poté torcerti i tendini del cuore?*
*E quando il tuo cuore ebbe il primo palpito,*
*Quale tremenda mano? Quale tremendo piede?*

*Quale mazza e quale catena?*
*Il tuo cervello fu in quale fornace?*
*E quale incudine?*
*Quale morsa robusta osò serrarne i terrori funesti?*

*Mentre gli astri perdevano le lance tirandole alla terra*
*e il paradiso empivano di pianti?*
*Fu nel sorriso che ebbe osservando compiuto il suo lavoro,*
*Chi l'Agnello creò, creò anche te?*

*Tigre! Tigre! Divampante fulgore*
*Nelle foreste della notte,*
*Quale mano, quale immortale spia*
*Osa formare la tua agghiacciante simmetria?*


----------



## Old cometa (14 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...questa la so a memoria da quando ero bambino...ma queste cose a scuola non te le danno, me la sono studiata io:
> 
> *Tigre! Tigre! Divampante fulgore*
> *Nelle foreste della notte,*
> ...


The Tyger di William Blake che fa parte della collezione "Songs Of Experience"...studiata l'altra settimana di inglese letterattura e c'ho pure fatto un compito in classe dalla durata di 5 ore...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Novembre 2007)

cometa ha detto:


> The Tyger di William Blake che fa parte della collezione "Songs Of Experience"...studiata l'altra settimana di inglese letterattura e c'ho pure fatto un compito in classe dalla durata di 5 ore...


----------



## Rebecca (16 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...questa la so a memoria da quando ero bambino...ma queste cose a scuola non te le danno, me la sono studiata io:
> 
> *Tigre! Tigre! Divampante fulgore*
> *Nelle foreste della notte,*
> ...


 
... e io l'ho fatta al liceo


----------



## Old cometa (17 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


a cosa devo la tua risata??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Novembre 2007)

cometa ha detto:


> a cosa devo la tua risata??


All'apprezzamento per l'esercizio letterario.


----------



## Old cometa (17 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> All'apprezzamento per l'esercizio letterario.


voglio credere nella tua buona fede...continuo a sperare in un mondo migliore e che nelle persone, se non per cause esterne, non alberga mai la malignità...


----------



## Old Actarus (18 Novembre 2007)

cometa ha detto:


> The Tyger di William Blake che fa parte della collezione "Songs Of Experience"...studiata l'altra settimana di inglese letterattura e c'ho pure fatto un compito in classe dalla durata di 5 ore...


vedo che apprezzi anche tu la letteratura inglese. Complimenti.
William Blake con altri letterati dell'epoca, considerati i poeti maledetti hanno scritto opere indimenticabili.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Novembre 2007)

_Little Lamb, who made thee? 
Dost thou know who made thee? _


----------



## Old cometa (18 Novembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> _Little Lamb, who made thee? _
> _Dost thou know who made thee? _


_Gave thee life and bid thee feed_
_By the stream and o'er the mead_...and so on...
la conosco a memoria "the lamb"...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (30 Novembre 2007)

*BOH?*

non mi ricordo chi cavolo l'avesse scritta. mi era rimasta impressa (pensate) perchè era apposta dietro a una fotografia, in un libro di fotografie di fiori.
La trovavo totalmente fuori luogo con le foto del libro, e mi rimase impressa:

"Consumando i loro ultimi calori
i nostri cuori  avvamperanno insieme
riflettendo e scambiandosi splendori
nel doppio specchio delle gioie estreme."


----------

